# error al instalar listen

## parfum

hola. al ejecutar 

```
emerge media-sound/listen
```

me sale el siguiente error..

```
Checking for PyGSt >= 0.10:

not found

Listen requires PyGst 0.10 (http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org)

make: *** [check] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2099:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       Xemake -j1 || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/listen-0.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/listen-0.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-sound/listen-0.5-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/listen-0.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2099:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       Xemake -j1 || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/listen-0.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/listen-0.5-r1/temp/environment'.

```

el error apunta a PyGSt.. pero no se como solucionarlo...

----------

## achaw

Imagino que debe ser esto:

```
dev-python/gst-python
```

Saludos

----------

## parfum

gracias.

----------

## ekz

Dependencia perdida? Tal vez haya que reportarlo (si es que no lo ha sido)

Saludos!

----------

## parfum

ahora.. trato de ejecutar listen. por ejemplo .. desde consola.. y sale..

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 66, in <module>

    import utils, const, stock, config

  File "/usr/lib/listen/utils.py", line 33, in <module>

    import stock

  File "/usr/lib/listen/stock.py", line 78, in <module>

    import const

  File "/usr/lib/listen/const.py", line 116

SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file /usr/lib/listen/const.py on line 117, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

```

y no me inicia.. tambien lo hago desde aplicaciones.. audio y video.. y se me queda iniciando y despues se cierra

----------

## sunbqto

 *parfum wrote:*   

> hola. al ejecutar 
> 
> ```
> emerge media-sound/listen
> ```
> ...

 

   Es problema de dependencias (inversas)se resuelve asi:

  con la herramienta revdep-rebuild  que esta en el gentoolkit

  Si no la tienes hazte:

   # emerge gentoolkit

   # revdep-rebuild -p

   -------------------------------> te dira dependencias broken entre otras 

   # revdep-rebuild    

Tuve un problema similar mira este link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-704124.html

  Suerte

----------

## parfum

al ejecutar el comando 

```

revdep-rebuild 
```

me sale..

```
Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

```

despues ejecuto listen desde consola para comprobar que todo esta bien.. y me sale..

```

 riawe will#listen

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 66, in <module>

    import utils, const, stock, config

  File "/usr/lib/listen/utils.py", line 33, in <module>

    import stock

  File "/usr/lib/listen/stock.py", line 78, in <module>

    import const

  File "/usr/lib/listen/const.py", line 116

SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file /usr/lib/listen/const.py on line 117, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

```

----------

## SPaNKeR

Añade esto en la primera linea de cada archivo que te salte el error: 

```
# -*- coding: iso-8859-15 -*-
```

Deberia funcionar con eso   :Wink: 

----------

## parfum

el error me sale al escribir listen en consola.. no se como agregar esa linea.. ademas si lo ejecuto desde aplicaciones sonido y video.. se queda cargando y no arranca.. que hacer.. necesito un programa para escuchar musica y el listen me llama la atencion..

----------

## AnimAlf

Puede que algo que instalaste necesitase una actualización de Python, y si se te pasó, entonces te falta ejecutar python-update

----------

## parfum

lo mismo. nada... ejecute python-updater..despues instale el listen nuevamente.. y nada.. al ejecutarlo por consola me sale

```
rivs parfum # listen

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 66, in <module>

    import utils, const, stock, config

  File "/usr/lib/listen/utils.py", line 33, in <module>

    import stock

  File "/usr/lib/listen/stock.py", line 78, in <module>

    import const

  File "/usr/lib/listen/const.py", line 116

SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xc3' in file /usr/lib/listen/const.py on line 117, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details

```

----------

## AnimAlf

"/usr/lib/listen/const.py",line 116 listen [error resolved]

----------

## Coghan

 *parfum wrote:*   

> el error me sale al escribir listen en consola.. no se como agregar esa linea.. ademas si lo ejecuto desde aplicaciones sonido y video.. se queda cargando y no arranca.. que hacer.. necesito un programa para escuchar musica y el listen me llama la atencion..

 

Teóricamente en el siguiente bug lo han solucionado en la versión 0.5-r1 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179078 pero en este otro comentan que han vuelto a corregir y que lo han subido al cvs https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193239 pero no sé porqué aún no está en portage.

Lo que comentan @AnimAlf y @SPaNKeR es que puedes añadir una simple línea de código a cada archivo que te da el error para indicar la codificación con la que debe trabajar según la que hayas elegido para tu sistema sea iso-8859-15 o utf8, por lo menos hasta que esté en portage la corrección.

Es fácil, solo desde consola abre tu editor de texto favorito y añade una línea juste debajo de la primera que te aparece, como por ejemplo:

```
nano -w /usr/lib/listen/listen.py
```

Donde te aparece:

```
#!/usr/bin/env python2.4

# vim: ts=4

###

#

# Listen is the legal property of mehdi abaakouk <theli48@gmail.com>

# Copyright (c) 2006 Mehdi Abaakouk

```

Edita para que te aparezca esto si estas en utf8, sino cambia utf-8 por iso-8859-15:

```
#!/usr/bin/env python2.4

# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-

# vim: ts=4

###

#

# Listen is the legal property of mehdi abaakouk <theli48@gmail.com>

# Copyright (c) 2006 Mehdi Abaakouk

```

Así con el resto de archivos que te salen en el error:

/usr/lib/listen/utils.py

/usr/lib/listen/stock.py

/usr/lib/listen/const.py

----------

## parfum

muchas gracias nuevamente.. ya arranca el listen..pero a la hora de escuchar un mp3.. el listen no lo reconoce..alguna idea ?

----------

## Coghan

¿Tienes habilitadas mp3 y mpeg en tus USE?. si no es así añádelas y no te olvides, para aplicar los cambios de USE, lanzar 

```
emerge -avDN world
```

----------

## parfum

coghan ya las tenias incluidas en el use..  de todas maneras revise y hice los pasos tal cual como me lo has indicado..pero nada, lo que pasa es qeu al abrir el listen.. y buscar una cancion esta me sale en gris.. como si no la pudiera seleccionar.. si la importo.. tambien .. no pasa nada.. no reproduce ni nada.. el mp3 si esta habilitado porque si puedo escuchar musica desde el vlc..

----------

## Coghan

Al final he instalado listen, y luego de aplicar los parches que comentamos me va bien, no consigo reproducir tu error. Solo se me ocurre ver si puedes escuchar tu mp3 con otro reproductor directo como totem o audacious, no sea que este tema lo tengas dañado.

En el bug está el parche con todos los archivos a parchear, puede que a ti te falte alguno, revisa cada uno de la lista:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=122061

----------

## parfum

mucha gracias coghan por tomarse el tiempo de ayudarme.. .. al ejecutar listen desde consola me sale..

l

```
isten

(listen.py:14761): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

No dbus support

No Hal support

No musicbrainz support (musicbrainz2 missing)

No iPod support

No Audio cd support (musicbrainz2 missing)

No Notify support
```

ese Hal.. y dbus. que son ?

----------

## Coghan

Normalmente activar hal y dbus suelen ser buena idea. ¿Has seguido el manual de instalación de gnome?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

----------

## parfum

si claro que lo he seguido.. asi fue que instale todo el sistema desde el cd minimal.. y tambien tengo activado en las use dbus y hal.

por eso se me hace extraño que no me sirva..

----------

## Coghan

Se me ocurren un par de cosas a comprobar:

¿Tienes el demonio dbus y hald iniciados?, compruebalo con: 

```
rc-status -a |grep -e dbus -e hald
```

¿Tu usuario está dentro del grupo audio?

Comprueba que realmente estés usando utf-8, lanzando locale en consola te debe salir algo así:

```
$ locale

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

```

----------

## parfum

coghan el dbus y el hal aparecen detenidos.. (no se porque) .. al ejecutar el comando que me indicaste sale asi:

```
 dbus                                                               [ stopped  ]

 hald                                                               [ stopped  ]
```

----------

## Coghan

Pues a ello entonces:

```
/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add hald default

/etc/init.d/dbus start

rc-update add dbus default
```

----------

## parfum

ya lo he hecho. pero aun sigue el inconveniente.. al mirar las canciones desde el listen. por el sistema de archivos. me salen de color gris.. como si estuvieran deshabilitadas

----------

## johpunk

pues lo e intentado instalar solo por probar y me a salido lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /root/.gnome2
> 
> (check.py:909): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: Permiso denegado
> 
> Checking for gnome.ui: found
> ...

 

----------

## Coghan

 *parfum wrote:*   

> ya lo he hecho. pero aun sigue el inconveniente.. al mirar las canciones desde el listen. por el sistema de archivos. me salen de color gris.. como si estuvieran deshabilitadas

 

Después de leer tu otro post creo que deberás actualizar correctamente todo tu sistema con las USE adecuadas, como ya te recomendé. Es posible que cuando lo tengas todo hecho este problema ya no te aparezca más.

----------

## johpunk

en mi caso que posibles soluciones hay ya que me sale acceso denegado   :Idea: 

----------

## Coghan

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> en mi caso que posibles soluciones hay ya que me sale acceso denegado  

 Como ya te dije en el otro hilo, revdep-rebuild

----------

## parfum

bueno amigos , el problema en el listen persiste despues de haber hecho todo, creo que me voy a cambiar a amarok que no me da tantos lios   :Very Happy: 

----------

